# Zeilennummern in C++-Builder 5?



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es im Borland C++-Builder 5 die Möglichkeit Zeilennummern im Quelltext-Editor anzuzeigen?

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## PeterEF (22 Januar 2009)

Gibt es nicht, nur die Anzeige links unten im Editorfenster oder die Möglichkeit beim Ausdruck die Zeilennummern mit zu drucken.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Habe ich schon befürchtet. Wollte mich aber trotzdem noch einmal vergewissern ob es nicht doch irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt. Schade, aber da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2009)

Wenn dies wichtig ist, für die Editierung einfach z.B. Textpad verwenden. Dieser hat auch Befehlshochleuchtung (Anschnur lässt grüßen) und kann Zeilennummern anzeigen.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn dies wichtig ist, für die Editierung einfach z.B. Textpad verwenden. Dieser hat auch Befehlshochleuchtung (Anschnur lässt grüßen) und kann Zeilennummern anzeigen.


 
So wichtig ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Wäre nur Nice-To-Have, wenn der Builder das auch könnte.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Bin gerade in einem anderen Forum auf das Plug-In "CnWizards" gestoßen. Dies scheint sowas zu ermöglichen.


----------

